

Don't read this Less CSS tutorial, it's highly addictive - jverrecchia
http://verekia.com/less-css/dont-read-less-css-tutorial-highly-addictive

======
dlikhten
"All your final CSS is here. So just click on it and Copy / Paste it to a new
CSS file. You should also optimize and minify it using your favorite CSS
compression tools for better performance."

Ugh less seems less and less impressive than sass.

